# horrible, horrible evening..please be smart guys!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just needed somewhere to rant for a second as tonight has me quite stressed out..As some of you may remember I was in an accident on the way home last september after a party when the guy that was driving lost control of the car..we hit a telephone pole and flipped several times. Luckily we were both okay, and it was a complete accident. Everyone knows that accidents happen...but tonight was the first time I went back to the park since then and a little less than two hours ago we were on our way back to my house..I had a bad feeling but just attributed it to what happened last time..we were on a state road and approching a major curve. All of the sudden a car comes flying from the other direction and is also approching that curve, but he however is FLYING, on OUR SIDE of the road, and DOES NOT SLOW DOWN OR BRAKE! We witnessed as he flew straight off of the road and rolled into the trees and bank. If we would have left one minute sooner, drove one mph faster, or changed any other one little detail tonight, Austin and I would have died thanks to that drunk driver...had he made that turn we'd be gone. He's an idiot and now thanks all this im shaken up..last time that was me in the wreck but the difference was we weren't stupid it was really an accident and we deserved to be okay...im really struggling with this. Please whatever you do, do not drive drunk people's lives are such a precious thing


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I thank the Lord you and Austin are OK. ray: I hope and pray that the man who almost killed you tonight has a complete wake-up and stops drinking and driving. I hope he changes his life because of this.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you :hug: I hope he does too, I understand making a bad decision but it was still really upsetting..


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

There is a curve on the road near my home. The tiny dirt road where I live meets this curve smack in the middle, and the main road makes a 90 degree turn. So many people have flown into my neighbors yard and trees that she had the county put up a barrier on her front lawn! 

I am glad you are ok and may your angel always remain on your shoulder.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

People just dont pay attention...and thank you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! Glad you are okay! God has a reason for every day He gives us life! I can understand being all shaken up. Prayers for you and Austin. ray: And for the drunk driver.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you went through that  There are so many careless people that get behind the wheel, it honestly makes me sick just thinking about it!

When I was a kid <long time ago or so it seems!>, we had 2 houses, and rented one to my best friend/his family. His dad kept a gelding with our horses, and one evening he had been out riding while teaching our young filly to lead behind another horse. He went through the woods, came up on the other side of our neighbors house, and took the road back to our house. 
Some drunk kids come around the curve and hit them. It was one of the most awful experiences of my childhood.
He had managed to push our filly out of the road, but she still got a bad gash on her side, and ran back to the barn, my friends dad went through the windshield, and his horse went up and over the car - broke ribs, and his leg, but he still managed to run back to their house.
I think I was probably 8 years old, never ever get over that. My friends dad broke ribs, and had other injuries, but he was extremely lucky he wasn't killed. His horse had to be shot <couldn't get a vet out there within a reasonable amount of time - horse was suffering>.
I remember having to go back to the house, and hearing that gunshot.

Thankfully no other personal experiences with drunk drivers. I just don't understand why people think it's okay to drink and drive, I don't understand how they could be so selfish


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! So glad you are okay!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, we are both feeling very blessed right now :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You sure are.... :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We seem to be drunk driver magnets!!! :hair: We have had three cars totaled by drunks. We are lucky to be alive as well.
THANK GOODNESS YOU ARE OKAY ray:

Just a few weeks ago we were having a leisurely drive up the coast with a friend. He kept pulling over to let cars zoom past. After a few miles traffic came to a stop. Sure enough, two of those idiots had crashed a power pole. Had to be airlifted out and stopped traffic for hours. Luckily, we were able to turn around but had to change our lunch plans.



goatnutty said:


> Please whatever you do, do not drive drunk people's lives are such a precious thing


Amen to that! :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! I cant see how people seem to think its okay, I always told my friends if your drunk and need a ride call me I dont care what time it is or where you are I WILL come get you..


----------

